# Mount Snow 11/10-11/11....



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm thinking of going to Mount Snow next weekend if they open.  Do you locals think they'll be open for next weekend.  The Peak resorts tower mounted guns are mad steezy.  If I go there I'll probably stay in Bennington at the Econo lodge or something.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 4, 2007)

Have you been asleep?

Originally Posted by Luke 
We sure had fun in the jib park on Launch Pad. Now it's time to build up our base and get some trails open. Starting Thursday evening, temps look like they will hang out in the 20s every night through next week. My spies in Mountain Operations have informed me that Macho Snowmakerman Randy Barrows is itching to get the new fan guns humming on our Canyon/Standard route. River Run will get a whitening treatment so guests can get to the North Face, where they can take the lift back to the summit. And coming straight from the Peak Resorts owner himself, there are plans to start blowing on our new Vermontster park as early as possible.

Last Wednesday I made a prediction that we'd be open by November 12. If this weather forecast holds, I'll be seeing you then.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 4, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Have you been asleep?
> 
> Originally Posted by Luke
> We sure had fun in the jib park on Launch Pad. Now it's time to build up our base and get some trails open. Starting Thursday evening, temps look like they will hang out in the 20s every night through next week. My spies in Mountain Operations have informed me that Macho Snowmakerman Randy Barrows is itching to get the new fan guns humming on our Canyon/Standard route. River Run will get a whitening treatment so guests can get to the North Face, where they can take the lift back to the summit. And coming straight from the Peak Resorts owner himself, there are plans to start blowing on our new Vermontster park as early as possible.
> ...




So they're opening on a Monday??? Yikes..


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 4, 2007)

I would honestly say nothing concrete...


----------



## Zand (Nov 4, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> So they're opening on a Monday??? Yikes..



He said by Nov. 12, not on Nov. 12. Sounds like they want to open on Saturday seeing the "Number of Trails Open This Weekend" section of the snow report says "hmmm....".


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 4, 2007)

Zand said:


> He said by Nov. 12, not on Nov. 12. Sounds like they want to open on Saturday seeing the "Number of Trails Open This Weekend" section of the snow report says "hmmm....".



Well that gives me hope..I've never been to Mount Snow but I'm guessing it's 5 hours away..


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 4, 2007)

Maybe we will get lucky and have them open by next weekend, maybe not. I'm not sure if they have been able to make snow since they made a bit on Launchpad last week. If the temps are good all week I don't see it out of the realm of possibility. From the snow report it looks like they will try to get Canyon/Standard open first if not also River Run so you can take laps on a North Face lift as well. Closely followed by Snowdance and the new (old) Vermonster terrain park at Carinthia.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 4, 2007)

Big Boulder here in PA is making a go at it next week..check out the Mount Pocono forecast...

http://www.accuweather.com/forecast...er&traveler=1&zipChg=1&zipcode=18344&metric=0

If Big Boulder can do it, I'm sure Belleayre and Mount Snow can..


----------



## Greg (Nov 4, 2007)

Join us on the *12th*, Steeze.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice, here's to good snowmaking temps and a good AZ outing. I work when the stock market is open = not many holidays off.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 5, 2007)

Greg said:


> Join us on the *12th*, Steeze.



If the 12th was a Saturday or Sunday, I have work..uke:


----------



## vcunning (Nov 5, 2007)

*Latest Mount Snow News*

An excerpt from Mount Snow's website:

_Macho Snowmakerman Randy Barrows and the Miracle Makers are in their element. Snowmaking temps looks good all week, so they're starting with the new fan guns on our *Canyon/Standard* route. Other goals: *Snowdance*, *River Run*, so guests can get to the North Face, where they can take the lift back to the summit. And coming straight from the Peak Resorts owner himself, there are plans to start blowing on our new *Vermontster* park._

So it sounds like the lifts running could be Canyon Express, Challenger, Discovery Shuttle and Heavy Metal.


----------



## reefer (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm with Steeze on this one. Much too early to take time off! I'll be there for opening day on Saturday or Sunday if they pull it off..........in line at 7:45........Game on!


----------



## tree_skier (Nov 5, 2007)

As of my reorientation day on sat they plan to be open sat and hopefully may open friday.


----------



## reefer (Nov 5, 2007)

*Yes!!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks for the tip! Did I say YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Steezy - game on Saturday. Get your butt up here. See my PM.


----------



## roark (Nov 5, 2007)

Good news t_s, thanks!

If they are open for the weekend I'll be there Sunday,  Saturday is out for me...


----------



## Greg (Nov 5, 2007)

Those thinking about Monday will appreciate detailed TRs and pics from the weekend. That is all.


----------



## tree_skier (Nov 5, 2007)

I may be there sat am and sun pm but we (staff) may be blacked out.  They plan on firing up all of the new fan guns tonight to make sure they all work and then the forcast calls for prettymuch around the clock starting tuesday night.


----------



## Greg (Nov 5, 2007)

They're making snow on the front face:






http://mountsnow.com/camshot.html

The caption says, "Snowmaking began last night on the Canyon/Standard route...*more news coming!*"


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 5, 2007)

Sick


----------



## JimG. (Nov 5, 2007)

Official word...I will be there for the 12th pending the opening.

Very close to a new career...3rd interview today went very well. Now it is a matter of the $. VP in charge of that is out until next Monday.

So bring on the skiing baby! Hell, maybe I'll be there for the 10th and 11th too.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 5, 2007)

I didn't see this quote from the snow report in anyone's posts above, looks good for the weekend if everything goes as planned..



			
				http://www.mountsnow.com/snowreport.html said:
			
		

> Here’s the plan: tomorrow night (Tuesday) we light up the fan guns on Upper Canyon, Canyon, Standard, Launch Pad, Long John and, oh yes… our new terrain park Vermontster. Depending on how well the weather cooperates, we may even blow on Snowdance later this week.
> 
> We aren’t setting an official date, but don’t be surprised if you’re carving corduroy Saturday morning, November 10, at 9 a.m.



I don't really see much about the North Face though...

BTW, is it just me or do they really need a better trail map online...


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 5, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I didn't see this quote from the snow report in anyone's posts above, looks good for the weekend if everything goes as planned..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your right about their on-line trail maps, they do suck. This section of the web-site is left over from the ASC days. The maps should be re-done so they'd print in PDF format.  You can't really read the names as it displays now.


----------



## vcunning (Nov 5, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I didn't see this quote from the snow report in anyone's posts above, looks good for the weekend if everything goes as planned..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You forgot the most important part of the quote (note capitalization below is correct):

"It's GO time."


----------



## vcunning (Nov 5, 2007)

My wife and I just changed all our weekend plans . . . I'm taking Monday off (holiday for the school kids) . . . It's GO time!

We'll be up this weekend and Monday (I'm assuming they'll be open for the holiday)

So how do I recognize a fellow AZ member?

On another, but somewhat related note, I'm looking for someone to rake leaves and cleanout a garage in Connecticut this weekend.  Good pay.  Free beer.  Please respond with your interest.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh this is sick, I might have to go...


----------



## JimG. (Nov 6, 2007)

vcunning said:


> My wife and I just changed all our weekend plans . . . I'm taking Monday off (holiday for the school kids) . . . It's GO time!
> 
> We'll be up this weekend and Monday (I'm assuming they'll be open for the holiday)
> 
> ...



F'ing leaves are most likely going to prevent me from going 3 days.

1 definite, 2 if I'm motivated.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 6, 2007)

vcunning said:


> My wife and I just changed all our weekend plans . . . I'm taking Monday off (holiday for the school kids) . . . It's GO time!
> 
> We'll be up this weekend and Monday (I'm assuming they'll be open for the holiday)
> 
> ...




Now my Saturday event doesn't look so bad V, I'll get the leaves done in the AM, and then be free for some turns Sunday(likely) and maybe even Monday!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 6, 2007)

Once I get the word that Mount Snow will be open on Saturday the 10th..here's my plan..

Friday...noon..get out of work..car already packed up..out of the Megalopolis before the PM rush hour..I might hit some traffic in Albany NY but that's O.K...check into a cheap motel in Bennington..probably hit up the brewary..

Saturday AM..Dunkin Doughnutz..be booted up and ready for first chair..I've heard they open at 8:00AM..but also 9:00AM????? Ski Ski Ski..a buddy or two from PASR may also be coming up..

Saturday Apres Ski...party like a rockstar..in celebration of my first day on the snow in over 6 months..what are good Apres Ski spots near Mount Snow????? Saturday night either stay back in Bennington or somewhere else..

Sunday..ski hard until about noon or 1:00PM...drive back to PA and be home by dinner...write a trip report..


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 6, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Sunday..ski hard until about noon or 1:00PM...drive back to PA and be home by dinner...write a trip report..



I'm looking forward to the first mad steezy TR.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 6, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> I'm looking forward to the first mad steezy TR.



My ski reports are hella detailed....it might take me an hour to write the first trip report..


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 6, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> My ski reports are hella detailed....it might take me an hour to write the first trip report..



Details are good.....  especially since there will be an AZ gathering at Snow on Monday.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 6, 2007)

Are the AZ gathering usually on weekdays??


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 6, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Are the AZ gathering usually on weekdays??



Not if we can help it...Midweek all the way!!


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Are the AZ gathering usually on weekdays??



I prefer Fridays to ski mostly. Sometimes Sundays. There's no rule though. Anyone can propose a gathering in T&E...


----------



## Vortex (Nov 6, 2007)

Outings I have made are Friday's or Sat.  I like a Friday, just cause its an excuse to take a day off and ski.  I'm really good at long weekends.


----------



## Zand (Nov 6, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Are the AZ gathering usually on weekdays??



I only planned this one for Monday because it's Vet's Day observed yet I don't think VT has it off. Figured it might be the way to go to get some people to show up yet avoid the crowds.

Most gatherings tend to be Friday, Saturday, or Sunday.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 6, 2007)

bump..are the guns on at Mount Snow..Do you locals think it will be one run down from the top?  I've never been to Mount Snow.


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> bump..are the guns on at Mount Snow..Do you locals think it will be one run down from the top?  I've never been to Mount Snow.



Tonight likely. Not a local, but look for one primary WROD - Canyon to Standard with also a terrain park on Carinthia. Maybe River Run down to the bottom of TNF. Perhaps a miracle will happen and we'll get Chute.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 6, 2007)

Greg said:


> Tonight likely. Not a local, but look for one primary WROD - Canyon to Standard with also a terrain park on Carinthia. Maybe River Run down to the bottom of TNF. Perhaps a miracle will happen and we'll get Chute.



With the forecast..maybe there'll be an extra trail open for Sunday and Monday...

Do you think Mount Snow will announce their opening on Thursday???


----------



## motionxxusxx (Nov 6, 2007)

anyone know when the will get their live cams up and running.  Dueing the passholder meeting, they mentioned that these cams would go live soon.


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> With the forecast..maybe there'll be an extra trail open for Sunday and Monday...
> 
> Do you think Mount Snow will announce their opening on Thursday???



It's too early to speculate, but you can't ask for a much better forecast than this:



> Tonight: A slight chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 26. West wind around 8 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.
> 
> Wednesday: A chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 34. West wind between 10 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.
> 
> ...



That's significantly better than the last time I looked. There are some stretches in there where they can go around the clock, at least at the summit. Trust me; I will get early word and you all will know when I know.

The issue is for Snow that they have limited water. The fans will pump out a lot snow, but suck Snow Lake down pretty quick. If they're spinning fans on the Canyon/Standard line as well as the terrain park on Carinthia, it doesn't leave a lot of water for much else.

If they can do it, they'll go with River Run and then Chute on TNF. They opened Chute early last year, but that was with downloading on the Canyon quad. They didn't have the chance make an lower elevation snow except for Launch Pad. The fan guns changes this.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 6, 2007)

I need to look at a trail map for Mount Snow..


----------



## drjeff (Nov 6, 2007)

Greg said:


> It's too early to speculate, but you can't ask for a much better forecast than this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here's the afternoon snowmaking plan update:
"Here’s the plan: tonight we light up the fan guns on Upper Canyon, Canyon, Standard, Launch Pad, Long John, Nugget and, oh yes… our new terrain park Vermontster. Depending on how well the weather cooperates, we may even blow on Snowdance and River Run later this week."

I'd bet that you see Snowdance and maybe even Stugger's Chute before the Northface gets going, afterall this way they can show off what the fan guns can do early on and then use that to build word of mouth repeat business throughout the season.  I'd guess that riverrun and the part of long john that they're scheduled to work on will have the high priority air/water gun status to show off the new truckload of SMI Viking tower guns that you can see in the snowblog photos that arrived last week.  Bottomline,  especially through x-mas week Mount Snow will be big about marketing the new stuff from fan guns to different opening strategies to the updated base area facilities to show the customers how they're different and better now


----------

